# Gripwerks Bow Grips now offering Sideplates



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

Gripwerks is now offering sideplates. Elite and Bowtech ready to go. PM/Email me if you are looking for sideplates for any model Bow. 
~Mike


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

You got a Pm


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely awesome Mike!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Good stuff Mike...my Alphamax needs one of your custom Hoyt grip though


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Mike does the absolute best job on custom grips.Had one made for a mathews,and it has been awesome.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

WOW awesome Mike.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

INGOZI said:


> Absolutely awesome Mike!!


+1 they look great man you weren't kiddin:clap:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

ttt for a great product!


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*X force!*

:wink:Hey we need some grips for us x force shooters!!!!


----------

